# How to Unblock Torrent



## doom2010 (Jul 1, 2011)

I was trying to download some files from torrent.But,I was not able to download. Probabily, the site has been blocked by the administrator.How can I unblock it?


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 1, 2011)

Imm sorry but I guess there is nothing u can do about it
But you can look for alternative torrents for the same file
Try searching it on these websites:
1. torrentz[dot]com
2. kat[dot]ph
3. thepiratebay[dot]org


----------



## doom2010 (Jul 1, 2011)

I use the torrent thepiratebay.org for dowload but i am not able to download a file.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 1, 2011)

whats the name of the file?
search the file again
And look for torrents which have more 'seeds'


----------



## doom2010 (Jul 1, 2011)

I am not able to download any file from any torrent.Please help...


----------



## jsjs (Jul 1, 2011)

ThePirateBay is an illegal site. Stop talking about piracy on these forums, you may be banned by the admins


----------



## asingh (Jul 1, 2011)

You trying this at office, school or college..?


----------



## doom2010 (Jul 1, 2011)

I stay at college hostel and internet is free for us.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2011)

Please dont talk bout Piracy sites here.
anyways, try encrypting the Torrent files

Also try a app called BtGuard. It isnt free though.


----------



## asingh (Jul 1, 2011)

Guys....relax.

He is asking about the application. Not a warez link.

@OP:
You administrator has blocked the protocol. There is no way around it.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2011)

jsjs said:


> ThePirateBay is an illegal site. Stop talking about piracy on these forums, you may be banned by the admins


lol

@OP: Use a proxy..


----------



## Sarath (Jul 2, 2011)

Most colleges block such websites including facebook. I am not sure if there is a work around to such a situation.

Try clicking on "magnet link". Many of my torrents needed that to start. Try it once. It is always next to the download button.

You will most likely slow down or cripple the internet experience for other in the college. So throttle down your speeds to acceptable levels for two reasons; its better to make fair use of internet by allowing everyone to have a good experience and someone is most likely going to complain about the crawling net speeds and in rare circumstances you might get busted.

Also the pretext "this is illegal but do this this and this" is more in breach of the forum rules than the first post



doom2010 said:


> I was trying to download some files from torrent.But,I was not able to download. Probabily, the site has been blocked by the administrator.How can I unblock it?



on another note is talking about piratebay against the forum rules?


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 2, 2011)

Umm sorry @jsjs
I forgot about that
But HES talking about torrent files
Im sure thats not against the forum rules and reg.s :/
__________________________
D


----------



## mitraark (Jul 2, 2011)

First of all , is your COllege Internet Connection something like , you have to enter a Proxy address in all Browsers and App to access net ?? If so , the Proxy has been set to blobk P2P Traffic , you won't be able to download from torrents. "USe a Proxy" might seem like a answer , but easier said than done.

I would recommended you forget torrents and look for alternative download links. Mediafire Links is what i look for.


----------



## doom2010 (Jul 2, 2011)

@Sarath-
I try Magnet link before but its not worked.

@mitraark-
We are not using a proxy.We are given a ip address,Gateway, Netmask and a DNS servers address.

I think they blocked the protocol.Is there any that i first download the file from torrent to another site and then download from this site?


----------

